# New Horus Heresy audio - Templar



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just saw this on the BL frontpage.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/templar-mp3.html









I hate audios with an almost unrivaled passion. But, I need to see...hear, Sigismund in action at last. So happens that I have to go on a train to London today, so in a moment of weakness I've got it. John French, so hopefully won't be that bad.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hope the voice acting an't shit either!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes please, is maith liom anything Imperial Fist


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Hope the voice acting an't shit either!


I've not listened to a single audio that hasn't had voice acting that makes me believe it is damaging my mind and soul.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Cover looks great. Is it original, or cropped from another publication?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I absolutely refuse to get an audio. Not even for Sigismund. Not even by John French, despite loving Ahriman: Exile. Here's hoping for Scripts 3.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I've not listened to a single audio that hasn't had voice acting that makes me believe it is damaging my mind and soul.


The White Scar's voice from the extract on the BL page was decent I think. Though the plot is somewhat confusing.


"_On the doorstep of Holy Terra, the shadow of treachery still lurks. Upon a comet-shrine dedicated to the glory of Unity, a group of heretic Word Bearers prepare to return to the Solar System after being abandoned by their brethren – only the forces commanded by Sigismund, First Captain of the Imperial Fists, stand between the traitors and their goal. But will the legendary Templar’s skill at arms be enough to prevail over this new enemy, or will the doubt in his heart prove ultimately to be his undoing?_"

Why would a group of WB's be a challenge to Sigismund and his most likely larger force? Why are the WB's worshiping a comet dedicated to unity?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

There should at least be some consistency in the portrayal of Sigismund's character, French did Crimson Fist aswell yes?


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree, I refuse to get any of the audio "books". 
Slightly off topic question that's kinda related to this topic: Has anyone read the scripts for any of the audio's? If so, how was it?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Loki1416 said:


> I'm going to have to agree, I refuse to get any of the audio "books".
> Slightly off topic question that's kinda related to this topic: Has anyone read the scripts for any of the audio's? If so, how was it?


Hey man, I have the script books, and I read along while I listen to the audio. If you don't want the audio, but want the story, the scripts are pretty awesome.
The atmosphere notes are usually interesting, and having the speaker said helps sometimes, like when differentiating between a Dark Angel and a Fallen Angel.

Hope that helps!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

All audios will come in paper format sooner or later. Just look at _Shadows of Treachery_ that contained 3 of the first audios: _The Dark King_, _The Lightning Tower_ and an enhanced _Raven's Flight_.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Loki1416 View Post
> I'm going to have to agree, I refuse to get any of the audio "books".
> Slightly off topic question that's kinda related to this topic: Has anyone read the scripts for any of the audio's? If so, how was it?
> ...


Thank you, it does help! Been wondering if I wanted to take the chance or not. I don't even listen to music in the car, so really have no desire to an audio book.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

I have no idea why people hate audio stuff, I find it quite enjoyable, even more so it helps as I suffe*r* dyslexia.

Listened to this about 5 times now, every time it gets more amazing. I can't wait to see Sigismund at Terra, I think my inner fanboy will explode.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Valrak said:


> I have no idea why people hate audio stuff, I find it quite enjoyable, even more so it helps as I suffe*r* dyslexia.
> 
> Listened to this about 5 times now, every time it gets more amazing. I can't wait to see Sigismund at Terra, I think my inner fanboy will explode.


I think it is decent. My biggest problems usually are 1) The same story-structure which makes them predictable 2) No big reveal 3) hard to care for the characters. Unlike many others I dont have that much of a problem with the actual voice-acting.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

This was probably my favorite audio that came out. Best voice differentiation (plus the voices were spot on) and some great dialogue between top characters. Was listening to this in my charger with beats by dre soundsystem and at one point my whole car shook! haha.

It really tied together the little snippets of Sigismund in the Heresy whether it was from the brief writings he has been involved in or the times other characters have mentioned him.

Saying that, Sigismund is basically the Achillies of the space marines...he is going to kick major ass.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a three hour drive earlier today and decided to download _Templar_ for the journey. It was an enjoyable listen and synced nicely with French's strong portrayal of Sigismund in _Crimson Fist_. Although he seems to be one of the most popular Imperial characters of the series, I've personally never connected with the character (and therefore not particularly enjoyed him) until French's _Crimson Fist_. 

I hope French continues writing about Sigismund, has a sub-plot in mind and takes the character through to the Siege of Terra. Because, at the moment, he is the only recurring Imperial character I am actually engaged with and enjoying at the moment (that I can think of off the top of my head anyway).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I hope French continues writing about Sigismund, has a sub-plot in mind and takes the character through to the Siege of Terra. Because, at the moment, he is the only recurring Imperial character I am actually engaged with and enjoying at the moment (that I can think of off the top of my head anyway).


I would say I'm pretty engaged with Bjorn and Corswain as well. I was a big fan of Qruze as well, but well, _Vengeful Spirit_ happened. Yesugei and Shiban Khan are both up there too.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I would say I'm pretty engaged with Bjorn and Corswain as well. I was a big fan of Qruze as well, but well, _Vengeful Spirit_ happened. Yesugei and Shiban Khan are both up there too.


Yep, all good and interesting characters (apart from Qruze in my opinion), I should have put more thought into that comment. :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yep, all good and interesting characters (apart from Qruze in my opinion), I should have put more thought into that comment. :laugh:


I liked what Qruze could have been, but then they just scuffed it completely, like they are doing with Varren and Garro.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

How many books has Corswain been in? He get's a lot of praise, but I only remember him in 1 maybe 2 short stories. I could be just forgetting..


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't understand the dislike for audio books - that's all I do now is listen to audio books. Some readers are better than others for sure but on the whole they are all good. 

Or are you on about the Audio Dramas that come with sound effects like the Garro series etc ? That I can understand, they do get a little annoying and I'm not a huge fan of them.


----------



## Hoshi (Jan 15, 2014)

Censure and Templar are next up for me. Finished Vengeful Spirit yesterday. Not heard of Sigismund since Eisenstein :good:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Hoshi said:


> Censure and Templar are next up for me. Finished Vengeful Spirit yesterday. Not heard of Sigismund since Eisenstein


If you have the option to, I would recommend reading _Crimson Fist_ before listening to _Templar_.


----------



## Hoshi (Jan 15, 2014)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> If you have the option to, I would recommend reading _Crimson Fist_ before listening to _Templar_.


Will have a browse see if I can find it k:

Since Fulgrim I listen/read in no particular order unless it directly follows up. When will we get a full book on Dorn and the Fists I wonder :scratchhead:


----------

